# DA polisher destroying pads!!



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi guys and gals! Due to a recent wrist injury and being that my wrists are getting trashed from so much polishing with a rotary, I've recently bought a Buffy Daddy DA. When I place the pad on the backing plate it's right in the center, but when I start using the machine it feels like it's extremely off-centered and wobbles and hops erratically. Sometimes when I'm on a part of the car that's not flat it behaves well and runs smoothly, but the rest of the time it wobbles a bit too eccentrically. Because of this, it's tearing the Velcro off the pads with the quickness . I went through 2 new pads today on a GTR (will post soon ). I've tried everything like putting pressure on it at different angles, etc. and nothing works... Any ideas? TIA 

- Jesse


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I think I've read something like this before... got counterweight in my mind... hopefully someone with a properly functioning memory and brain will step forward Jesse.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


> I think I've read something like this before... got counterweight in my mind... hopefully someone with a properly functioning memory and brain will step forward Jesse.


Thanks mate, yeah I'm sure it has something to do with the counterweight.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Found this man... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=109494&highlight=counterweight


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


> Found this man... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=109494&highlight=counterweight


Thanks mate . So I'm pretty convinced that it's the counterweight, but I checked that today and everything seemed OK and tightened down... I also ruled out the possibility that it could need a good oiling, as it's a brand new machine... stumped on this one...


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I think you need to man up and hold your polisher properly jesse :thumb:


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

What pads were they. 

ive this sort of problem with a DA, using green 3M pads.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> I think you need to man up and hold your polisher properly jesse :thumb:


I have enough problems holding my own tool sometimes, let alone another one .


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Fatman Soldier said:


> What pads were they.
> 
> ive this sort of problem with a DA, using green 3M pads.


I've tried it with 3M green and blue, as well as my own brand of pads (hopefully coming soon ) and the results are the same. On the stiffer pads it's a little bit better in the beginning, but once they heat up and soften up a bit, back comes the wobbles...


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

You tried a diffrent DA.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Hi guys and gals! Due to a recent wrist injury and being that my wrists are getting trashed from so much polishing with a rotary, I've recently bought a Buffy Daddy DA. When I place the pad on the backing plate it's right in the center, but when I start using the machine it feels like it's extremely off-centered and wobbles and hops erratically. Sometimes when I'm on a part of the car that's not flat it behaves well and runs smoothly, but the rest of the time it wobbles a bit too eccentrically. Because of this, it's tearing the Velcro off the pads with the quickness . I went through 2 new pads today on a GTR (will post soon ). I've tried everything like putting pressure on it at different angles, etc. and nothing works... Any ideas? TIA
> 
> - Jesse


Get in touch with dodo's they will sort you out I'm sure.Advise etc they are the best :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

"a bad workman always blames his tools"

...

only kidding jesse! Your posts are always my fav!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I use the g220 and in the past it killed 3m and menz pads. Moved to hexlogic pads and no problems to report.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

I know this is obvious but you are starting the machine when on the panel, starting off off the panel does make the polisher go mad, vibrate and then go mental speed wise.....


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Fatman Soldier said:


> You tried a diffrent DA.


Actually I think I'm the only kid in the entire country with a DA so no chance there . I don't think it's the pads though.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> "a bad workman always blames his tools"
> 
> ...
> 
> only kidding jesse! Your posts are always my fav!


Well sometimes I have to carry the weight of my bad tool on my shoulder... usually the left one


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

RuFfBoY said:


> I know this is obvious but you are starting the machine when on the panel, starting off off the panel does make the polisher go mad, vibrate and then go mental speed wise.....


Yep I start it on the panel and I even tried starting it off the panel today to see if I could get a non-eccentric rotation going before I started and that's when my pad flew off and almost smacked my customer in the head . Good thing I didn't try to put it on his Skyline after that!! :doublesho


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

definitely off balance then mate, get in touch with the dodo's and they will advise/sort you out.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys, I'm going to assume that the problem is with the machine and contact the Dodo .


----------



## daveknapp (Aug 27, 2010)

Wolf's Chemicals;2518251 said:


> Thanks mate, yeah I'm sure it has something to do with the counterweight.


Hi Jesse , cant help you with your problem , but can report that I have used the DA polisher for the 1st time , the oscillation is a bit tough to get used to but not a big deal ? Anyway , the end result was not perfect but I was quite pleased with the finish I achieved , a few more passes over the entire car and I should be well on the way to my target , the kit I used was bought from Polished Bliss in Aberdeen , very good I have found , Menzerna pads and polishes , I did find that it made my old bones ache a little bit , but not to worry , I must apply myself ! ! Regards , Dave . Postscript / the car is a 540i BMW ( 1993 )


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

DA will destroy 3M greens - ok with blues - Hexlogic best for these


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

I use LC CCS with my Flex XC 3401 VRG. Will try CG HL when I'm out of pads...


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

daveknapp said:


> Hi Jesse , cant help you with your problem , but can report that I have used the DA polisher for the 1st time , the oscillation is a bit tough to get used to but not a big deal ? Anyway , the end result was not perfect but I was quite pleased with the finish I achieved , a few more passes over the entire car and I should be well on the way to my target , the kit I used was bought from Polished Bliss in Aberdeen , very good I have found , Menzerna pads and polishes , I did find that it made my old bones ache a little bit , but not to worry , I must apply myself ! ! Regards , Dave . Postscript / the car is a 540i BMW ( 1993 )


Cheers Dave! I've actually figured the problem out though . Sticky Nissan paint! On other paints it doesn't do that. It took a while to get used to the DA, but I love it now!!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Hi guys and gals! Due to a recent wrist injury and being that my wrists are getting trashed from so much polishing with a rotary, I've recently bought a Buffy Daddy DA.
> - Jesse


Jesse,

I'll be very surprised if you find a DA puts less strain on your wrists! The off centre oscillations and vibrations inherent in a DA should give your wrists a much tougher time than the smooth rotary action. 

Alan W


----------



## brightspark (Aug 21, 2010)

Was it the weight of the rotary that made you change ?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Yep I start it on the panel and I even tried starting it off the panel today to see if I could get a non-eccentric rotation going before I started and that's when my pad flew off and almost smacked my customer in the head . Good thing I didn't try to put it on his Skyline after that!! :doublesho


Just pi$$ing myself picturing the airborne pad. Its happened to me but never "nearly got the customer". Very funny!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Jesse,
> 
> I'll be very surprised if you find a DA puts less strain on your wrists! The off centre oscillations and vibrations inherent in a DA should give your wrists a much tougher time than the smooth rotary action.
> 
> Alan W


Hi Alan,

It's more of the weight of the machine and the wrist contortions that kill my wrists. The vibration of the DA is a bit irritating, but I find it much better to manipulate than a rotary. Also, the DA is loads lighter than my Makita!

- Jesse



brightspark said:


> Was it the weight of the rotary that made you change ?


As said above, the weight coupled with the wrist bending made me switch. I have some old ninjutsu injuries that really get fired up when I use a rotary for too long.



Envy Valeting said:


> Just pi$ myself picturing the airborne pad. Its happened to me but never "nearly got the customer". Very funny!


He thought it was funny too !


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> It's more of the weight of the machine and the wrist contortions that kill my wrists. The vibration of the DA is a bit irritating, but I find it much better to manipulate than a rotary. Also, the DA is loads lighter than my Makita!
> 
> ...


Jesse,

Have you tried or considered the 2Kg rotaries? (3M, Rupes LH18EN, Chicago Pneumatic etc).

The light weight makes a big difference especially on vertical panels. 

Alan W


----------



## Ding-King (Jan 17, 2011)

^^^ I'd second that plus rupes and 3m mops have anti vibration tech built in to them. I use a 3m rotary all day long at times and I have no fatigue at all compared to my old Makita.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Wolf's Chemicals;2518238 said:


> Hi guys and gals! Due to a recent wrist injury and being that my wrists are getting trashed from so much polishing with a rotary, I've recently bought a Buffy Daddy DA. When I place the pad on the backing plate it's right in the center, but when I start using the machine it feels like it's extremely off-centered and wobbles and hops erratically. Sometimes when I'm on a part of the car that's not flat it behaves well and runs smoothly, but the rest of the time it wobbles a bit too eccentrically. Because of this, it's tearing the Velcro off the pads with the quickness . I went through 2 new pads today on a GTR (will post soon ). I've tried everything like putting pressure on it at different angles, etc. and nothing works... Any ideas? TIA
> 
> - Jesse


Jesse , buddy, get yourself one of these expensive, but well engineered :thumb:

Also , well balanced !

I've had one since 2008 and it's the closest thing to a rotary !

I also did a full review on it !

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=67113











You could also consider one of these http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=195077

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Eurogloss said:


> Jesse , buddy, get yourself one of these expensive, but well engineered :thumb:
> 
> Also , well balanced !
> 
> ...


I have XC 3401VRG, it's a professional tool in any regard. :thumb:

But have some issue with mine. The grease on the backing plate teeth melts during extended use, leaks and stains the backing plate.  Did you experince this too?

Mike


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Mike_T said:


> I have XC 3401VRG, it's a professional tool in any regard. :thumb:
> 
> But have some issue with mine. The grease on the backing plate teeth melts during extended use, leaks and stains the backing plate.  Did you experience this too?
> 
> Mike


No Mike , I haven't experienced this at all but I did manage to blow up a Loan One today :speechles 

It must have an electrical problem because it caused a short circuit :wall:

Mine is getting serviced so I will return it tomorrow and hopefully mine is ready so I will be able to use it on this Dodge Viper GTS I'm detailing !

Best Regards
Mario


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thats why we added the centering ring on our pads Jesse:thumb:

Perfect balance every time

How's things going? Apart from your wrists of course!!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Planet Man said:


> Thats why we added the centering ring on our pads Jesse:thumb:
> 
> Perfect balance every time
> 
> How's things going? Apart from your wrists of course!!


Hi Kevin! Those pads look fantastic! I may have to order a couple to play with ! Really that's a clever idea! Doing well mate, just trying to concentrate on the new venture! Hope all's well on your end and we'll talk soon about the pads! BTW a buddy of mine in Slovakia ordered the glass polishing kit and gave it a big thumb's up :thumb:!

- Jesse


----------

